# Considering selling some current gear for a 24-105L



## jonathangrills (Jul 29, 2013)

Hello...I recently upgraded my crop body from a T1i to a 7D and also joined the "full-frame" world with a used 5DII. I did not upgrade any glass...except for getting a used 70-300 IS USM lens as my EF-S 55-250 would not work on the 5DII. I recently took my 5DII to party and shot most of time with my Tamron 28-75 f/2.8. This was a lens I've always been impressed with on my T1i...in fact, every since I got it, it spent most of time on the T1i. I have to say I was less than impressed with it's performance on the 5DII. I had it stopped down to f/5.6 as the vignetting at wider apetures is quite noticable.

I'm now thinking of selling my T1i (with all the original accessories) along with the Tamron 28-75 and the EF-S 55-250 IS, I got at the same time as the camera, just over two years ago. I have the BG-E5 grip, six batteries (four of which are Canon), and hoods for both lenses, as well as a few books on the T1i, that I obviously wouldn't need. Looking at B&H trade-in values and recent posts on Craigslist, I think I could get enough to almost pay for a Canon 24-105. I see alot of them on Craigslist, as it seems quite a few folks get this lens as a kit lens and turn around and sell it.

Any thoughts on if this would be a good move or not?

Thanks very much in advance.

Jonathan


----------



## crasher8 (Jul 29, 2013)

Not a bad idea but I would also recommend the Tamron 24-70 VC.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 29, 2013)

BVI on eBay has them for $750ish area. If you combo it with a fast 50mm, your set with a nice GP kit for around 1K$.


----------



## jdramirez (Jul 29, 2013)

I have a 24-105 and it is a really good, quite solid lens. I don't love the lens, but it does a really nice job for the focal length. I have one from my mkiii kit that I'm trying to sell, but that is a slow go in central PA. I was considering selling my other 24-105 that I got in November and then using the proceeds from both to fund a 24-70 mkii... but the first 24-105 which is 100% new isn't drawing in the buyers... so I can only imagine who few there would be for a good condition used one. But I complain needlessly.

I haven't used the Tamron... but I hear the new VC one is really nice, but I try to stay away from 3rd party manufacturers because of the depreciation of their lenses. But that is me.


----------



## Zv (Jul 29, 2013)

I too recently sold a bunch of stuff to fund a used 24-105L. It's been quite useful so far I have to admit. The IS could be better but for the price there really isn't any other alternative. Well, I guess the Tamron 24-70VC is but I prefer the extra length of the 24-105L.


----------



## jonathangrills (Jul 29, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> BVI on eBay has them for $750ish area. If you combo it with a fast 50mm, your set with a nice GP kit for around 1K$.



I do have a 50mm prime...the f/1.8...along with a few other primes 28mm f/1.8, 40mm f/2.8, 100 f/2 macro. I saw the BVI/GID posts...and those are exactly what I'm seeing from local Craiglist posts. Does anyone pay full retail for these things???


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 29, 2013)

jonathangrills said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > BVI on eBay has them for $750ish area. If you combo it with a fast 50mm, your set with a nice GP kit for around 1K$.
> ...



LoL, I certainly didn't pay retail for my two 5D3's, 24-105L, 5x 600ex RTs, 50L, 135L, or my 17-40L. I'm patient enough to wait for a deal and use my current equipment until then. Why pay retail?  (other than warranty maybe?)


----------



## jdramirez (Jul 29, 2013)

jonathangrills said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > BVI on eBay has them for $750ish area. If you combo it with a fast 50mm, your set with a nice GP kit for around 1K$.
> ...



With the 5D mkiii and the 6D launch, there have been a crap ton of 24-105's in the market. 

If you look at the price for used 24-105's from amazon (which is how you have to sell new canon products), the price was pretty stable around 900 for quite a while, and then it started to decline. 

March 2012 was the release date for the 5D mkiii.
September 2012 was the release date for the 6D.
February 2012 was the release date for the 24-70 f/2.8L mkii

Between July '11 the used price for the 24-105 has dipped from $950 to around $650 (though I think that is a bit of an outlier and the real price is $700). 

If/when the 24-70 f/4L IS becomes packaged as the kit lens, I think the 24-105 may rebound in price. It is still a really good lens and it doesn't really deserve this fate.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 29, 2013)

The 24-105L is a great walkaround lens for FF. I've had two, one bought used from CL then sold for the same amount after buying a new one as a 5DII kit lens. I sold it only after getting the 24-70/2.8L II. The latter is an excellent lens, but for the price you really can't beat the 24-105L.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 29, 2013)

All of the Canon f/4 lenses are good for the price, 17-40L, 24-105L, and 70-200mm f/4 L.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jul 29, 2013)

jonathangrills said:


> Hello...I recently upgraded my crop body from a T1i to a 7D and also joined the "full-frame" world with a used 5DII. I did not upgrade any glass...except for getting a used 70-300 IS USM lens as my EF-S 55-250 would not work on the 5DII. I recently took my 5DII to party and shot most of time with my Tamron 28-75 f/2.8. This was a lens I've always been impressed with on my T1i...in fact, every since I got it, it spent most of time on the T1i. I have to say I was less than impressed with it's performance on the 5DII. I had it stopped down to f/5.6 as the vignetting at wider apetures is quite noticable.
> 
> I'm now thinking of selling my T1i (with all the original accessories) along with the Tamron 28-75 and the EF-S 55-250 IS, I got at the same time as the camera, just over two years ago. I have the BG-E5 grip, six batteries (four of which are Canon), and hoods for both lenses, as well as a few books on the T1i, that I obviously wouldn't need. Looking at B&H trade-in values and recent posts on Craigslist, I think I could get enough to almost pay for a Canon 24-105. I see alot of them on Craigslist, as it seems quite a few folks get this lens as a kit lens and turn around and sell it.
> 
> ...



bad move. I thought the 24-105 was mediocre (not as good as the Tamron 28-75 actually) on FF and not as sensible as other options on APS-C. I did pay particular attention to wide side 24-28mm edge to edge performance though.

At the price it can be had for now, like $650 new split from kit at times, it's a good price, but it used to be well over-priced for the optical quality IMO.
I rate 24-70 II, tamron 24-70 VC, tamron 28-75, canon 24-70 f/4 IS all better than it optically (tamron 28-75 has no IS and very slow AF though, 2.8 II has no IS but insane IQ)


----------



## Zv (Jul 29, 2013)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> jonathangrills said:
> 
> 
> > Hello...I recently upgraded my crop body from a T1i to a 7D and also joined the "full-frame" world with a used 5DII. I did not upgrade any glass...except for getting a used 70-300 IS USM lens as my EF-S 55-250 would not work on the 5DII. I recently took my 5DII to party and shot most of time with my Tamron 28-75 f/2.8. This was a lens I've always been impressed with on my T1i...in fact, every since I got it, it spent most of time on the T1i. I have to say I was less than impressed with it's performance on the 5DII. I had it stopped down to f/5.6 as the vignetting at wider apetures is quite noticable.
> ...



24-70 f/4 IS? Really?? Optically better is technically correct I guess if you use 24mm.


----------



## tron (Jul 29, 2013)

Zv said:


> 24-70 f/4 IS? Really?? Optically better is technically correct I guess if you use 24mm.


True. 

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=355&Camera=453&Sample=0&FLI=3&API=0&LensComp=823&CameraComp=453&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=2&APIComp=0


----------

